# can weed enhance our senses?(the 1s that shouldn't be normal)



## 1lastGodsend (Apr 11, 2009)

there has been many times where I have been high & I feel a moment where time slows down & I get hit with a epiphany in wich real life situations are played in my mind for they really are. The truth seems to come out in life. I predicted several situations where I've avoided massive problems & I've stayed away from law enforcement problems. More than a gut feeling. So can weed bring out our like psychic side?


----------



## PadawanBater (Apr 12, 2009)

If it can, there's no evidence to support it, so I'm going with it can't. It just makes it seem that way.


----------



## 1lastGodsend (Apr 12, 2009)

it's one hell of a drug.


----------



## Skroatz (Oct 22, 2009)

Watching the documentary 'Super High Me'. The guy does a psychic test before and after getting high... results sober = 0, guesses of what shape a guy was holding. When he was high he guessed 7 cards of 25 or something. 700% improvement but still not convincing of the fact that it was much more then guessing.


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 22, 2009)

That's kind of funny. He's like an anti-psychic


----------



## DJBoxhouse (Oct 22, 2009)

Happens on acid and shrooms and other psychedelic drugs as well. slight distortion of how you perceive things. especially within time moreso then the deterioration of the ego, at least when pot is involved. Time dilation though, now that's interesting! Time doesn't exist as you perceive it, it's in actuality an illusion. Time itself is something we've through interaction and relation to this material reality have come to view as to better understand or comprehend the motions and changings of matter itself. Time is just something we use to explain this process be it through science or through practical exposure in day to day life.
It is not unheard of to perceive time differently, it's merely a distortion of the mirage. We take in information through our senses, touch, taste, smell, sight, and hearing. Time is not only a byproduct of this information being processed but when through events, natural or unnatural ( for sake of our conversation drug induced then) the information received is therein processed differently, giving you said distortion or dilation of what we're calling time. The only thing weed can do in a psychedelic sense is cause this shift in perception. I once had an adorable girl tell me in such a convinced manner that marijuana induced psychic hallucinogenic effects. Oh how I laughed, You better not be presuming the same! Or I will have to pinch your cheeks and give you such the talking to. lol. Because it doesn't. Hallucinations don't happen on pot, and psychic abilities do not exist. period. 

The reassessment of your issues, giving you clarity while on marijuana I can only assume is a tie with this dilation along with the breakdown of attention on particular thought. What's essentially happening is you're not paying attention to how you'd normally view time, and are focusing on an issue at hand via tunnel vision. With no other thoughts impeding your process, you achieve the illusion of mental clarity, you're either really analytical and you don't know it, or you're just really lucky hitting it on the dime when you do.


----------



## Inviolate (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not sure about senses. It definitely expands my consciousness not on a hippy tip but when I smoke the herb I read into a lot of conversations, body language, pauses, laughter etc. and see if there's any hidden meanings and then I quietly laugh to myself. Although sometimes I prang out and think someone has malintent with their words when it's likely untrue. So I'd definitely say Perception is enhanced which can be bad or good depending on who your with. What may be perceived as psychic abilities could just be increased cognition of social situations.


----------



## tescu (Jan 1, 2010)

i think weed lets u think more, and for freely


----------



## hempcurescancer (Jan 1, 2010)

While there's no real evidence of it, I have noticed some of the things you're talking about...

So i'll go with either maybe, or it depends on who you are.


----------



## tea tree (Jan 1, 2010)

it is all about making connections. The properties of the good dry herb are such that you can think outside the box and perhaps "better". Perhaps it has something to do with survival and that the "better" thoughts that weed allowes to have and faculties of the brain to use are not needed to survive so are no used daily. With the uncharacteristic state of "vacation" that weed puts us into we are free to use these faculties. We can think far better these things that are great and wonderous in this state and notice and use to our advantage things that are ordinarily overlooked because there are easier ways to the cow. These things like psychic might merely be the abilty to read the signs that are there better. Signs such as wind change or the placing of a sign somewhere. Weed lets you be free, MMMKAYYY, lol. It is also great for insomnia, the most psychic place to rock it of all time.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive been having somewhat bad reactions to weed lately (due to stress, anxiety/panic attacks, and minor medical problems which are exasperated by it[really anything exasperates them though, not just weed]), but I would definitely agree that it does do that. Ive experienced things like this in the past.

From people that I grew up smoking with it was agreed upon that weed could help u concentrate on things a lot better if u focused on them. For example we used to get really high before lunch and we could hear peoples conversations on the complete opposite side of the cafeteria. And understand it was a big high school and the cafeteria was huge with hundreds of people talking at the same time. Another thing is in music u can hear much more of it, from all the sounds and the background ad-libs come out a lot more.

Thats just one of the basic senses though. Ive also felt "vibes" and "energy" that comes off of people and other things, better. I felt that I could somewhat read peoples minds. Not word for word of course or exactly what they were thinking but the basic mood and things.

I personally believe that marijuana "opens" up your mind somewhat so u have more freedom than u usually do. I thought I heard it also relaxes ur blood vessels and allows more oxygen to reach the brain which is maybe one explanation. Marijuana is good and its definitely powerful if u know how to use it in that way but thats just the start. Once u get up to shrooms, LSD, nitrous, its even more and then up to things like K-Holes and breakthru DMT trips or heroic doses of other things and its even further. Theres a lot more to these substances than just fun and visuals, sure theyre good for that but if u want to theres so much more. The trick is to learn how to do it and be in a neutral/positive vibe/mood and really concentrate on that and let the experience take u without being scared.


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh yes if you are an artist of any type,weather it be painting writing,its all spiritual it gives you the ability to focus more accurately.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 12, 2012)

Skroatz said:


> Watching the documentary 'Super High Me'. The guy does a psychic test before and after getting high... results sober = 0, guesses of what shape a guy was holding. When he was high he guessed 7 cards of 25 or something. 700% improvement but still not convincing of the fact that it was much more then guessing.


0 guesses right and 7 guess right doesn't equal 700%

and as you said even high it showed no statistical significance at all


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 12, 2012)

Watch the documentary "I am" by the director of many of Jim Carey's films. It goes into a lot of the stuff about how we have energy fields and whatnot and how w are at times able to do more than simply live in the present. Even aside from this specific question you ask, it is a very good watch.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Watch the documentary "I am" by the director of many of Jim Carey's films. It goes into a lot of the stuff about how we have energy fields and whatnot and how w are at times able to do more than simply live in the present. Even aside from this specific question you ask, it is a very good watch.



what sort of "energy" makes up these "fields" that you speak of?

Kinetic?
Potential?
Thermal?
Chemical?
Electrical?
Electromagnetic?
Nuclear?

if they didnt define this energy then it wouldnt have been a Documentary that you watched rather it was a program with people talking well and truely out of their arses


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 12, 2012)

I am a stoner, are you really expecting me to explain the mystery of life to you? :/ I guess your list of known energies can explain why animals can tell there is a tsunami coming and run to safety. I'm glad you know the in's and out's of life to be able to call it talking out of their arses  IT's rather well proven that humans have fuck all understanding of life. So i'm sorry for suggesting that people give spomething a watch that looks at the notion that there is more to it than our shcool science lessons would indicate.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I am a stoner, are you really expecting me to explain the mystery of life to you? :/ I guess your list of known energies can explain why animals can tell there is a tsunami coming and run to safety. I'm glad you know the in's and out's of life to be able to call it talking out of their arses  IT's rather well proven that humans have fuck all understanding of life. So i'm sorry for suggesting that people give spomething a watch that looks at the notion that there is more to it than our shcool science lessons would indicate.


i wasnt askin you to explain it. you said it was a documentary with THEM explaining it, i was asking what they said about it. if they didnt say anything about it then they weren't really teaching anything were they?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 12, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> i wasnt askin you to explain it. you said it was a documentary with THEM explaining it, i was asking what they said about it. if they didnt say anything about it then they weren't really teaching anything were they?


No, i said they went into it. I never even used the word explain. Try re-reading my post  Talking about something and explaining soemthing are VERY different things. I was simply pointing out an interesting video, documentary, call it whatever the fuck you like. I am so so sorry, i shan't ever try and suggest something interesting again.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> No, i said they went into it. I never even used the word explain. Try re-reading my post  Talking about something and explaining soemthing are VERY different things.


oh so they vaguely alluded to some sort of mysterious energy without defining it or describing it in any way shape or form right? and this made the "documentary" into a valuable resource for us?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 12, 2012)

ginjawarrior said:


> oh so they vaguely alluded to some sort of mysterious energy without defining it or describing it in any way shape or form right? and this made the "documentary" into a valuable resource for us?


Try watching it and then making your opinion instead of acting the ignorant know-it-all jackass  Where did i say it was a valuable resource? I said it was interesting. There is not one man on the planet who can explain how life really works, so yeah, it stands to reason taht they may not be able to conclusively prove anything, it does;nt change the fact that people might find it an interesting watch. God forbid anyone should suggest something should be intersting, i never knew it was a stupid thing to do unless it proved something without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Apr 12, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Try watching it and then making your opinion instead of acting the ignorant know-it-all jackass  Where did i say it was a valuable resource? I said it was interesting. There is not one man on the planet who can explain how life really works, so yeah, it stands to reason taht they may not be able to conclusively prove anything, it does;nt change the fact that people might find it an interesting watch. God forbid anyone should suggest something should be intersting, i never knew it was a stupid thing to do unless it proved something without a shadow of a doubt.


im acting like this because the term "energy" has a very specific meaning and no amount of newage mumbo gumbo will ever change that. if they have evidence of a new "energy" then they should define it but as you said they couldnt do that. As such im not going to pollute my mind with that drivel 
"*There is not one man on the planet who can explain how life really works" *pretty sure that's an appeal to ignorance


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 12, 2012)

it can make you think about the tiniest details of a thing, thereby seeming to give us insight. you just thought it out differently.


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 12, 2012)

Weed certainly changes our existing senses, and I suppose you could characterize some of those changes as enhancement. I think it would be fairly easy to demonstrate that cannabis can alter touch, taste, hearing, vision and smell. So if we forego the question of ESP existing and assume it does, then we can be reasonably confident that it is effected by cannabis.

I am not sure this thread intended to go beyond the scope of that one question.


----------



## apreminin (Apr 12, 2012)

I think more on how deeply we perceive and focus on the data delivered by our senses. I don't think it enhances anything except appetite lol. It allows a deeper concentration on any given stream of thought or sensation. Sometimes I go numb while sounds seem to resonate, other times I'm quite sensitive even to a slight touch. Depends on the weed you smoke and your body's response to it.


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 12, 2012)

sometimes i......................what were we sayin?
M-O-O-N.......that spells Scroglodyte!
*drool*


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Apr 15, 2012)

They do have evidence of this energy field, top physicists of the world all agree that everything is made out of energy and has an energy field, if you try and break down an atom you will just find an energy wave, all proven facts.... I've had experiences with amazing energies from a certain person and things that could not be explained rationally but now I have somewhat of a grasp on them... I learned how to feel my own energy, first by concentrating it in a ball in my hands, where I just feel little tingly feeling, then I made my sister and my friend feel their energy, I thought it was really cool that I was able to do that, I kept asking "really?! you felt it?! awesome!" lol. I can now generate that energy anywhere around my body but thats all I can do is make a tingly feeling... Im going to post a video thats the most TRUE video there is, hope you guys like it =) ...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5OB6UdlR9A


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 16, 2012)

Correct Use of The Word Energy


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 16, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> They do have evidence of this energy field, top physicists of the world all agree that everything is made out of energy and has an energy field, if you try and break down an atom you will just find an energy wave, all proven facts.... I've had experiences with amazing energies from a certain person and things that could not be explained rationally but now I have somewhat of a grasp on them... I learned how to feel my own energy, first by concentrating it in a ball in my hands, where I just feel little tingly feeling, then I made my sister and my friend feel their energy, I thought it was really cool that I was able to do that, I kept asking "really?! you felt it?! awesome!" lol. I can now generate that energy anywhere around my body but thats all I can do is make a tingly feeling... Im going to post a video thats the most TRUE video there is, hope you guys like it =) ...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5OB6UdlR9A



I think that you meant to post this video:

[video=youtube;oTh4vvYFzNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTh4vvYFzNk&amp;feature=endscreen&amp;NR=1[/video]


----------

